# Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?



## Luca Holt (17. August 2011)

Ich möchte nicht immer nur auf Rotaugen angeln, sondern auch mal was anderes probieren. Wieleicht kann mir ja irgendwer helfen ?


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

Rute, Rolle, Köder, Tasche, Kescher bzw Landehilfe und etwas Zubehör  ... :m


----------



## mxchxhl (17. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

kurz und knapp :m du hast die schnur vergessen!

manman, das man sich für solch banale fragen extra anmeldet!#q
was lernt man heutzutage eigentlich noch beim angelscheinkurs???

mfg


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*



michahl schrieb:


> kurz und knapp :m du hast die schnur vergessen!



verdammt ... |uhoh: |rolleyes
aber wenn dann würde ich schon ne geflochtene empfehlen 
ausser evtl auf Barsch - da bevorzuge ich ne Mono


----------



## Anglerlehrling°_° (20. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*



Luca Holt schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht immer nur auf Rotaugen angeln, sondern auch mal was anderes probieren. Wieleicht kann mir ja irgendwer helfen ?


 
Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich wenn du uns sagst auf was du Angeln möchtest?|supergri Man bedenke das es für andere Fische andere Methoden gibt usw...

mfg!


----------



## Luca Holt (20. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*



Anglerlehrling°_° schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich wenn du uns sagst auf was du Angeln möchtest?|supergri Man bedenke das es für andere Fische andere Methoden gibt usw...
> 
> mfg!



Auf Hecht


----------



## Christian13 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

Da brauchste auf jedenfall n Stahlvorfach .. empfehlenswert währ auch geflochtene schnur aber wenn dein budget das net hergibt dann kannste auch 35er monofile nehmen da hab ich auch schon gute erfahrungen gemacht :vik:
Dann brauchste am besten noch par große gufis twister spinner .. einfahc alles mal ausprobiern irgentwas läuft immer .. 

Mein Tipp sind aber stellfischruten .. einfach Köfi dran (natürlich tot ;D) ne fette pose und dann nicht zu weit draußen angeln !


----------



## Zander Janky (20. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

Ich würd auch eine Rachensperre,und eine Lösezange empfehlen,um den,oder Die Heken zum lösen.


----------



## Luca Holt (21. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Anglero (21. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

Gerade bei untermaßigen Hechten sehe ich in der Rachensperre das Gegenteil eines Foltergeräts. Hat der Fisch den Köder tief geschluckt, ermöglicht sie das (auch für den Angler) verletzungsfreie Lösen ohne großes Rumgepopel.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Zander Janky (21. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

@ antonio

Dann frag ich mich wie so man die Rachensperre zum Verkauf anbietet,wenn du meins dass,das ein folterinstrument ist |kopfkrat


----------



## Friedfischfreak (21. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

ich würde mal sagen er braucht ne angel mit einer rolle dran :q


----------



## Anglero (21. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

Naja, angeboten wird schon viel unnützes Zeug. Bei der Rachensperre sehe ich das halt anders. Im Maul eines kleinen Hechts ist relativ wenig Platz. Soll aber jeder handhaben, wie er es am besten kann.

Zurück zum Thema. Wenn der TE schreibt, in welchem Gewässer er fischen möchte, könnte man ihm sicherlich noch den ein oder anderen Tipp zur Rute geben.


----------



## chubby01 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

Ich fiche selber nur auf Raubfische, und ich besitze keine Rachensperre. Wer so ein ding benutzt quält das tier. Gerade bei kleinen Hechten kann das zu schweren Verletzungen führen. 
Ich würde so ein ding nie nutzen, höchstens wenn ich den Fisch vorher getötet habe. Denn wenn man weiß wie man den Fisch handhaben muss, und keine Angst hat den Fisch anzufassen (was ja wohl beim angeln vorraussetzung ist), ist das absolut unnötig. Du kannst das Maul vom hecht auch auf andere weise aufbekommen, z.B. greifst du in die Kiemen, und klappst mit dem Finger den Kiefer runter. Auch wenn du den Fisch im Nacken hältst und sanft auf die kiemen drückst öffnet er genauso brav das maul. Mit der anderen hand kannst du den Köder enfernen, z.B. mit einer langen Zange.
Also lass die Finger von der Rachensperre!!!

Was du zum Spinfischen benötigst ist nicht viel. Ne gute Rolle (Shimano Alivio), Rute (Berkley Cherrywood), Schnur (Fireline/ Power Pro) und Köder (Spinner, Blinker... da sind deiner Fantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt) und ein paar Stahlvorfächer. Das wars. Das wäre so das, was ich dir zum einsteigen empfehlen würde, gut und günstig. Vielleicht noch nen Rucksack wo du dein Zeug reinpackst und das übliche halt (kescher, zange etc. aber das weißt du ja selber). 

Wenn du ein wenig Einsatz zeigst und die SufU nutzt/ oder eben über Google, findest du schnell heraus, welche Größen und Wurfgewichte deine Rute/Rolle haben sollte. 
Im Forum wurde bereits viel dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Fanne (22. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*



Luca Holt schrieb:


> AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?





die lust dazu


----------



## Zander Janky (22. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*



Fanne schrieb:


> die lust dazu


 ^^^^^^^^^^

genau lust dazu,und schönes Wetter :q:q


----------



## chubby01 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

nöö, ich geh auch gerne bei miesem wetter raus. Meistens sind die Fangchancen auch besser als bei sonnenschein.
Und nein, es soll nicht jeder so handhaben wie er will, sondern so, wie es für den fisch am schonendsten ist.
Ich hätte auch gerne ein bild von jedem fisch, aber wenn der fisch am ende daran verreckt, ist es mir das nicht wert. Sowird der fisch dann oftmals noch im wasser abgehakt und schwimmen gelassen.
Ja ich betreibe Catch and Release!#6


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

ne Menge Ausdauer|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## Zander Janky (22. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

kaltes Bier #g


----------



## bbm (22. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

'n Schein


----------



## chubby01 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

mann, wenn ihr ihm nicht helfen könnt, dann lasst es einfach. 
:g#q|gr:


----------



## Anglero (25. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*



chubby01 schrieb:


> ...Wer so ein ding benutzt quält das tier...


 
Heuchel, da hat der Hecht wohl eine größere Abneigung gegenüber dem, was vorher mit ihm passiert...

Was ist daran Quälerei, mit einer Maulsperre (natürlich sollte die Maulsperre so beschaffen sein, dass sie das Maul nicht überdehnt) das Maul offen zu halten und beide Hände frei zu haben, um den gekescherten Fisch optimal versorgen zu können? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es sich hier um eine "Jungangleranfrage" handelt, dem ich gerade nicht empfehlen würde, in den Kiemen eines untermaßigen Hechts rum zu "stochern". Bin aber auch bereit, dazu zu lernen. 

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## forelly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

petri!!! auf was willst du denn Angeln ???? es sind einge faktoren wichtig Gewässer, farbe der köder und auf jeden fall auf hecht ein stahlvorfach sonst ärgerst du dich wenn er dir flöten geht.


----------



## zanderzone (25. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*

Bier?? Mit 12?? ich weiss nicht 
Ich denke du brauchst erstmal nen Angelschein. Mit 12 Jahren sehr schwierig. Aber wenn Du an einem Privatgewässer auf Hecht angeln willst, dann nimm Dir auf jeden Fall nen erfahrenden Angler mit.
Alles andere ist Quatsch. Man muss es Dir zeigen. Einfach so an ein Gewässer gehen und ne Runde blinkern funktioniert nicht.
Sonst benötigst Du ne etwas härtere Spinnrute, ne Rolle, Schnur, Stahlvorfach und Köder. Als Köder würde ich dir Blinker und Spinner empfehlen. Die sind recht einfach zu führen. Gummi und Wobbler sollte erst später kommen, wenn Du das Gefühl für die Geschichte hast.
Das wichtigste beim Spinnfischen ist die Ausdauer!! Den 3-4 Stunden schmeissen ohne einen Biss können auf dauer sehr langweilig werden.

Gruß
zanderzone


----------



## chubby01 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Was brauch ich zum Spinnfischen ?*



Anglero schrieb:


> Heuchel, da hat der Hecht wohl eine größere Abneigung gegenüber dem, was vorher mit ihm passiert...
> 
> Was ist daran Quälerei, mit einer Maulsperre (natürlich sollte die Maulsperre so beschaffen sein, dass sie das Maul nicht überdehnt) das Maul offen zu halten und beide Hände frei zu haben, um den gekescherten Fisch optimal versorgen zu können? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es sich hier um eine "Jungangleranfrage" handelt, dem ich gerade nicht empfehlen würde, in den Kiemen eines untermaßigen Hechts rum zu "stochern". Bin aber auch bereit, dazu zu lernen.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, wie du meinst. Ich selber bin 15, und Jungangler. Und ja ich fasse gefangenen Hechten ab einem bestimmten Maß in die Kiemen, bei kleineren greife ich in den Nacken. Natürlich habe ich mich auch schon dabei verletzt, aber jetzt gibt es kaum noch solche "Unfälle", ist fast routine. Genauso benutze ich auch keinen Kescher mehr.
Ich finde diese Rachensperren dehnen das maul zu stark. gerade bei untermaßigen hechten mit kleinen kiefern kann da schnell was passieren. Wenn die hechte groß genug sind, dann schadet es ihnen nicht mehr so stark, da das maul größer ist. Es gibt auch leute die setzen die dinger bei Forellen ein, und brechen denen so den kiefer (selbst schon am puff gesehen).

Und warum soll er nicht in die Kiemen fassen sollen, wenn er auf hecht angelt, muss er schon damit klarkommen, dass die nunmal Zähne etc. haben. Man braucht am anfang etwas übung, aber es ist ähnlich wie beim fahrradfahren. das kann man auch nicht von ganz alleine...


----------

